# babies after depo injection



## LouPop (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi 

Im new here  
i was on the pill for many years then had the depo injection for 5 years. my last injection was due in April 2015 and i chose not to have it and to think about starting a family. well 8 months and still no sign of my periods. 
should i be worried. What action would you recomend i take next 
thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to go and see your GP - when I came off it they said it could be 6months, so as you are at 8 months they will probably want to check your basic hormone levels or do a scan. They may give you something to get you bleeding to see if that kick starts things.

Good luck xxx


----------

